# Need help triggering fogger!



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

I *thought* I had figured a way to trigger my fogger in my Shaker Coffin, but it isn't working. I don't have a Prop1 I can use (forgot to order the rest of the stuff I needed to go with it) so was trying to solder the control board for a battery-operated "crawling hand" to make the connection in the fogger switch. It isn't working, though. It is sending a constant signal to the fogger.

Any ideas on what I can hack to control this switch to fire when the coffin starts shaking? I have to have the fogger powered on all the time to keep it hot, so just taping the button down and connecting the power cord to the PIR isn't going to work.

I'm SO far behind! Help me, Hauntforum! You're my only hope! :zombie:


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

Contact me at [email protected]
I will give you my cell phone number and walk you though it.

Tracy @ village haunt.


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

I mean "THROUGH IT"


----------



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

Thanks, Tracy!

I"ll call you tomorrow, since it's 10:30 here. 

Oh, here's Test #2 of the coffin (sans fog, of course). My wife made the decision to change the orange light for green.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

That's awesome!


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

I really like how that turned out, if it makes you feel any better, it looks great without the fog (no one will know but you  )

Good luck


----------

